# Cruze easily broken into? Poll!



## jhmn7 (Jan 27, 2011)

This may sound a bit strange, but my Cruze has been broken into 2x in the last week.

Each time no damage was done to the car, ie no broken window. My stuff was rustled through, the first time they got an iPod, the second time nothing. Both in very different locations, Philly and Detroit. Both times doors were locked and windows were up.

Anyone else experience a break-in like this? Like I said, strange. Never experienced a break-in before in my life, never-the-less two in one week.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Thieves know their way into cars. If they see something they want, they'll get it. Just keep valuables out of plan sight, or anything loose, so they wont want to break into your car or to help reduce the risk of it getting broken into.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Like above, best defense is to not leave valuables in the car, a good thief will get any car open in a hurry


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry, I just had to use the answer with idiot in it. I live out in sticks, not so many problems with break-ins with a loud dog around. I imagine thieves know every way into a new car before the tow truck drivers do.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

If they want it, they'll get it. Its real easy to deactivate the ON-STAR tracking system. Now a days, you can learn how to do ANYTHING....just type it on youtube lol. 

Or simply have an ugly car so no one even wants to get close....


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Bottom Line: don't leave things of value where it can be easily seen and attract thieves.

And I hate to tell you this, but Philly and Detroit are both very high crime areas.

Is the Cruze easy to break into? Probably. Most cars are. When I locked the keys in my previous car and I called AAA to help get in, the tow truck driver was out of his truck, popping open my door without even leaving a mark or a scratch, and back in his truck finishing the paperwork in less than a minute. No exaggeration. I was amazed at how easy he made it look.

And a friend of mine who owns a cobalt had her GPS and iPod stolen by a thief who popped the lock on the passenger side door in NYC. Only he didn't have the same finesse, and left a really messed-up door handle to mark that he'd been there.


----------



## jhmn7 (Jan 27, 2011)

I totally agree with all of you. Don't leave your valuables in your car, or they might stolen. Like I said, I only lost an iPod in total. Especially since they did't take anything the second break-in. Just seemed odd that it happened twice within a week.

Glad my thieves had finesse, and didn't do any damage. Btw, I'm in good areas of Detroit and Philly. They actually do exist lol. Just sticking up for my hometown Detroit. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Where is the "Welcome to Detroit" voting option?


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

My old Cavalier got broken into a few years ago. They broke the passenger side window, pulled all of the trash out of the middle console, and left it in the seat.  There wasn't anything in there to take, except for my CDs, which they didn't touch... guess I should be offended they didn't like my taste in music. 

With the Cruze, I got my windows tinted and make sure to keep my iPhone's USB cord out of sight. Even if there's nothing plugged into it, the cord alone could be enough reason for them to think there might be something else in there. No problems yet... *crosses fingers*


----------

